# Help identifying cichlid



## daggan (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey everyone, I was hoping to get a little help identifying this guy. I tried googling and it kind of looks like a Malawi sand diver but I really have no idea. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Might be Otopharynx lithobates, they are available. Hybrids are commonly sold also, but I would start by comparing to Lithobates.

Definitely not a Fossochromis


----------



## daggan (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I think it looks tanganyikan.


----------

